
Most Expensive Math Paper - eusebio
https://twitter.com/luismbat/status/1153447196852916224
======
Someone
If you google the paper (the PDF isn’t hard to find), you’ll learn it is a bit
longer than one sentence (about ⅔ of a page)

You’ll also learn how much many maths papers leave “to the reader”.

